# Bigbitz Sketch



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

This is a sketch of an Ork warboss, whom I have dubbed Bigbitz.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

brilliant sketch fantastic drawing
cant get over it
rep for you


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

So thats what he looks like aye?

Nice sketch. The claw is excellent.


----------

